# Reasons to replace honey/brood combs periodically



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Some reasons to replace honey/brood combs periodically:*

- Honey combs and especially brood combs become smaller in size and dark over time, because of the cocoons embedded in the cells and because of the tracking of "travel stain". 

- Honey/brood combs also hold reproductive spores of honey bee pathogens such as American foulbrood, chalkbrood, Nosema and bee gut disease. 

- Honey/brood combs also absorb and hold environmental chemicals (miticides, insecticides, herbicides, fungicides) and chemicals/medicine used by beekeeper.

- Honey/brood combs could be damaged by Wax moths/Waxmoths larvae or by hive beetles. In addition, adult Wax moths and larvae can transfer pathogens of serious bee diseases. 

Therefore, normally I replace brood combs every three years or when combs become dark-brown.

And finally, my advice for beginners: try to establish packaged bee colonies in virgin hives with virgin foundations to avoid disease transmission. Raise your bees in the combs with the proper cell size, but not in the combs that were contaminated and contain cells that were reduced in sizes. 
You can get more details here: http://www.beebehavior.com/packaged_bees.php

I hope, my simple recommendations can help you to avoid degradations of your bee colonies.

Boris Romanov


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

This is the reason I like top bar hives. I always have fresh new wax and the bees themselves decide what size to build their cells. In my hives which are 4 ft long I have the brood nest on the right and honey on the left. I add bars for them to build new comb on the far right and the bars move to the left through the brood area into the honey area to be harvested. None of the comb will ever be over 2 years old and pesticides don't have a chance to build up.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> ... In my hives which are 4 ft long I have the brood nest on the right and honey on the left. I add bars for them to build new comb on the far right and the bars move to the left through the brood area into the honey area to be harvested. None of the comb will ever be over 2 years old and pesticides don't have a chance to build up.


My friend applies the very similar technique with his Modified European Long Hives and his hives are always extremely clean:








From: http://www.beebehavior.com/modified_european_long_hive.php

Useful info - *High Levels of Miticides and Agrochemicals in North American Apiaries: Implications for Honey Bee Health*
From: http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0009754

Boris Romanov


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Those are beautiful hives! Its like a top bar hive but with frames. I love all the features and the craftsmanship is amazing! Does he by any chance sell them?


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> ...Does he by any chance sell them?


Unfortunately, my friend doesn't make hives for selling.

Boris Romanov


----------

